# Loneliest Milling Machine....



## rwm (Oct 13, 2015)

I saw this pic on eBay and I could not help myself but to post this:




This is the loneliest milling machine I have ever seen. Left on the side of the road...alone...in the fog...
Seriously??? Who took this crazy picture and why?

R


----------



## Doubleeboy (Oct 13, 2015)

And a blue pallet to boot.   Nice photo, could be in any valley on cool morning.

michael


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 13, 2015)

Its hitch hiking its way to a new home. The blue pallet resembles a "chip pallet" which comes with a hefty deposit around here.


----------



## higgite (Oct 14, 2015)

Must be an immigrant mill looking for a job. It has a green card.

Tom


----------



## Riaan (Oct 14, 2015)

Heh!


Lovely photo.


----------



## coolidge (Oct 14, 2015)

It did a double pike dismount off the trailer and stuck the landing upright, judges? 10, 9.5, 9.5, 10


----------



## Riaan (Oct 14, 2015)

Meh, I'm critical. It would only get a 10 from me if it performed said maneuver into my garage.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 14, 2015)

Back to work,  you guys are having too much fun. 

By the way, great picture. If I did such things, I'd have it framed and  on my wall.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 14, 2015)

dang, now i'm going to be looking for a milling machine off the side of the road wherever i drive...


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 14, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> dang, now i'm going to be looking for a milling machine off the side of the road wherever i drive...



+1

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## mcostello (Oct 14, 2015)

If they are so common that they are found lying along the road, I'll be right there with a trailer!


----------



## rwm (Oct 14, 2015)

Maybe it's injured..waiting for help? Why is the work light aimed at the road? Signaling?
R


----------



## rwm (Oct 14, 2015)

Here is the original add!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Index-Vertical-Milling-Machine-110-volt/151644875170?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=be1b4be183844e4bb515db232425e7c3&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=201339313523

That would make a great pic framed on the wall in a shop....hmmm.....


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 14, 2015)

I thought it was going to be near me.   Looks like a summer morning in Maine!   Actually I really like that picture.


----------



## Andre (Oct 14, 2015)

I'll leave some food out, bait it in and live trap it.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 18, 2015)

Man, at that price they want for it, it will stay lonely for a long-long time!


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 18, 2015)

Heck, at that price, that mill will gain some friends if they try to sell anything else!


----------



## AR1911 (Oct 19, 2015)

Those city people take their unwanted machines "for a ride in the country", then kick them out on some backroad hoping the locals will take them in and feed them. It's sad, really.


----------



## jim18655 (Oct 19, 2015)

Look at the left side -  it has its thumb out trying to hitch a ride.


----------

